# high pressure cold water VS. hot/warm water



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hello, 

just wanna know which one's better to use in washing exposed screens? 

high pressure cold water or hot/warm water? thanks in advance


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

we tapped into the main water line for our reclaim pit. No hot or cold abilities and have great success.
I would say its more gold than hot


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

There should be no need for high pressure. Water alone should dissolve the unexposed stencil. Spraying water at a glass full of sugar cubes won't really make them dissolve faster. Let the water do its work. This is another reason to use a dip tank and let the water do its work.










No water over 100 degrees F. Use the baby bottle test. Warm water works faster than cold water.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

cold or warm is best for me. hot seems to harden any areas that aren't washed all the way out. cold's cheaper too! i'm cheap.


----------



## camscam (Apr 1, 2007)

If you are fighting with washout you may be overexposing. Get a step wedge and find out.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

wow. awesome replies. glad ive asked this here! =) much thanks to you guys. keep 'em coming!


----------



## stellarsp (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah so much helpful info from just doing a search on this subject! this site and all of you rock! thanks!


----------

